

Living In A Photoshop World - koichi
http://kottke.org/10/11/living-in-a-photoshop-world

======
toolate
The domain ihavepsd.com sounds like a support group for people with an STI.

------
jrockway
"Can you imagine your world without PSD?"

Yes. It's exactly like the world now, except with fewer ads and lolcats.

